
A bright future for Gnome(2012) and now? - dumindunuwan
http://www.slideshare.net/juanjosanchezpenas/brightfuture-gnome
======
dumindunuwan
What I see is, now we have tablet ready Linux DEs. But there is no proper
production ready Linux tablets. But the worse part is sooner or later Android
will support windowed applications, then what will be happen to Linux DEs?

